# My pen drive got newfolder.exe virus



## sganesh (Mar 25, 2008)

my pen drives having two exe files namely newfolder.exe and regsvr.exe...i've formatted my pendrive but still i was unable to get rid of tat virus...it was gettin deleted temporaryly but appears again when i connect it to my system......so pls suggest me ur ideas......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 25, 2008)

Ur comp is also affected and hence your pen drives 

Try this  *www.4shared.com/file/32482964/17e40df3/NewFolderexe_Removal.html

Install Kaspersky Internet Security 7 or Nod 32to remove all the viruses 
If the problem still persists scan with VIRUSTOTAL (*www.virustotal.com/)


----------



## slugger (Mar 25, 2008)

after you have cleaned your flash drive with either KAV or NOD32, just copy onto it *ClamWin*

run a scan everytime you transfer sum files onto the drive


----------



## sganesh (Mar 26, 2008)

thanx for the info ppl....


----------



## sganesh (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi,
Even above tool doesn't work!!
They are three files in my USB drive autorun.inf , regserv.exe and new folder.exe ,i tried formatting,removing in linux ,but nothing works.
Can i any one help  to give life to my usb drive!!
-TuxGanesh


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 29, 2008)

Smart Cop virus removal tool could solve your problem.
Download it from www.s-cop.com, it's a free offline scanner.

or

Click here *www.s-cop.com/update/smartcop.zip


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 29, 2008)

*piyushlabs.wordpress.com/downloads/

check out this link .download ur heal and follow steps


----------



## thecancerus (Apr 7, 2008)

you will to have remove this virus manually.

follow removing newfolder.exe virus guide to remove the virus from your system.


----------



## aakash1911 (Apr 7, 2008)

use my gui tool to accomplish this[]
more info, download here -> *aakash-bapna.blogspot.com/2008/03/virustoolkit-updated-more-feature-than.html


----------

